# 3 Hoppers, 2 Joeys?



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Is it possible to have 3 Hoppers and 2 Joeys on 1 account, and in one system? I need the ability to record 7 channels at once, but also have the ability to watch 2 live channels in different rooms while those 7 programs are recording.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

It's possible to have 3H/2J on one account (you would have to buy the 3rd Hopper), but they won't be in the same system (meaning they wouldn't be a whole-home setup). Currently, we only have a duo node which will control 2 Hoppers, and their corresponding Joeys. The last Hopper would be connected to its own node, and would not integrate with the other 2.

There is currently no word on whether or not a trio-type node is in the works. As you may know, Hoppers do not currently have the ability to communicate with each other at this time, but they will.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

If you pay an extra $7 a month each, Joey(s) can be used at Hopper locations connected to another HDMI port to have access to the other network.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

[email protected] Network said:


> It's possible to have 3H/2J on one account (you would have to buy the 3rd Hopper), but they won't be in the same system (meaning they wouldn't be a whole-home setup). Currently, we only have a duo node which will control 2 Hoppers, and their corresponding Joeys. The last Hopper would be connected to its own node, and would not integrate with the other 2.
> 
> There is currently no word on whether or not a trio-type node is in the works. As you may know, Hoppers do not currently have the ability to communicate with each other at this time, but they will.


Why not a triple node?
why limit the options if a customer wants 3 hoppers?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

domingos35 said:


> Why not *a triple node*?
> why limit the options if a customer wants 3 hoppers?


How ? What is your proposal ?

Lets see... typical install with one DPP44 has four outputs equal eight 'bands' (stacked), each h2k require three 'bands'.
Do the math.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

[email protected] Network said:


> It's possible to have 3H/2J on one account (you would have to buy the 3rd Hopper), but they won't be in the same system (meaning they wouldn't be a whole-home setup). Currently, we only have a duo node which will control 2 Hoppers, and their corresponding Joeys. The last Hopper would be connected to its own node, and would not integrate with the other 2.
> 
> There is currently no word on whether or not a trio-type node is in the works. As you may know, Hoppers do not currently have the ability to communicate with each other at this time, but they will.


Wow, gotta buy third Hopper full price? So about $450? Good thing I'm happy with my 2H/2J setup!



domingos35 said:


> Why not a triple node?
> why limit the options if a customer wants 3 hoppers?


I agree.



P Smith said:


> How ? What is your proposal ?
> 
> Lets see... typical install with one DPP44 has four outputs equal eight 'bands' (stacked), each h2k require three 'bands'.
> Do the math.


DPP44 + DPP33 + triple node.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

domingos35 said:


> Why not a triple node?
> why limit the options if a customer wants 3 hoppers?


We never heard as to why this is. There is currently no word on whether or not a trio-type node is in the works.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

3HaloODST said:


> Wow, gotta buy third Hopper full price? So about $450? Good thing I'm happy with my 2H/2J setup!
> 
> I agree.
> 
> ...


Is it TYPICAL setup ?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

P Smith said:


> Is it TYPICAL setup ?


No, but the TYPICAL setup doesn't even require a DPP44.


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

If 6 tuners isn't enough for your family, maybe it's time to adopt a hobby? Or, perhaps, a life? 
As a corporation in the business of doing business, I'm sure something is in the works but until hoppers can link to each other why have more than a duo node available to the average customer? Would the R&D/mass production be worth the cost at this point for the top .001% of your customer base?
That being said, Solid Signal is selling Hoppers for $350, I'm watching mine as I type.


----------

